
Ask HN: What's with the errors lately? - stephengillie
An error occurred.
Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
Please try again later.<p>If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.<p>Faithfully yours, nginx.
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17228704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17228704)

